# New mcipollini Bond 2015 pictures



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know where to find the new 2015 Bond pictures? I can see their web page has been updated put it only shows the right hand side I'm after some more in detail either from eurobike or inter bike if they were there.

Thanks.


----------

